# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  I'm in a jam...help!

## Nwicker60

Need to know I’m ‘pudding’ the
right ingredients in my sweet

IF this item is posted as a ‘sticky’, it will be appropriate. 
ITV’s The Hour magazine, had its usual cooking slot and the other night and rhubarb crumble was the recipe on the menu.
Very nice too, but it was another recipe which my late granny, Emily Donaldson, of West Park, Wick, used to make, that came to mind. 
My mouth watered at the recollection of her magnificent jam roly-poly and, while it is not conducive to a decent cholesterol level, a little of what you fancy does you good, they say...and 'they' always know best.
She passed the recipe for her lemon curd on, but I don’t seem to have her jam duff, made with suet and wrapped in a cloot. Can anyone help?
I daresay, everyone who enjoys producing home-made fare will have their own version of jam-roly-poly but, I wouldn’t imagine the differences would be too great. No, I’m certainly not aspiring to be another Gordon Ramsay, but Marge reckons its time I took a bit more interest in the kitchen, now I’m semi-retired.
The only contribution I can make to my pudding, is the name. It will have to be... a jam-roly-_Noely_!

----------

